# tautog fishing at inlet



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Fishing at a inlet in Delaware, been before. And caught 3 big ones. throw it straight ahead and the current takes your rig 20 ft right before it can even hit bottom... nutty little inlet... 

All we did was tie a hook to the end of the line. And a few inches up, we made a drooper loop and put the loop thru the sinker and the sinker through the loop and wa lah

We used sand fleas as bait

What do you think about using circle hooks on tautog? think it'll work? We used J's last time and i think we lost alot and i mean alot of tautog... but im pretty sure i've been told, some fish you cannot catch with circles like groupers. Because they just spit it out, and you need the J and set it. Im just asking... because tautog have some fat lips and chunky teeth. idk if it would work on em... like it does to striped bass. Tautog seem finicky and all nibbly. If we used circles... it would be game over...

and my god do tautog taste good raw... sashimied those mofos, forget the sushi restaurant.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

It's bout like sheepshead fishing I think, you gotta hit it half a second before they bite and you should stick with Js


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

KevinImX0 said:


> Fishing at a inlet in Delaware, been before. And caught 3 big ones. throw it straight ahead and the current takes your rig 20 ft right before it can even hit bottom... nutty little inlet...


That "nutty little inlet" is Indian River Inlet aka"IRI". With a 60' average depth shoaling up over a distance of less than 100 yds. to 15' at it's mouth and a current speed of 8 kts, it can be a real bear on an east wind ebb tide for boats. Not to mention more than a few rock rats have gotten swept off that low jetty and met their maker. However she's a fishy bitch... but you better be careful.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

That "nutty little Place" has a very special place in my heart, have not been there in a long long time, in the 60's it was one he11 of a fishin hole.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have used circles in OC for tog and have caught my limit a number of times. I like the Owner Mutu light in 1/0 or 2/0


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I caught my PB on a Owner Muti Light in 1/0 years ago. I'm not much of a togger, so I just "deadsticked" it. The "experts" use j hooks and have much more success than me obviously. However, the current dredging at IRI has killed the tog bites. Heck, I don't even see the "regulars" there as of late. At least, not the South side.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Back in the early 1970's I had partied hard in Rehoboth (and in those days this meant everything I could snort, smoke, guzzle or inject.......well maybe not inject.....If it was good for the future Presidents it was good enough for me) the night before and was still hard under the influence when I walked out on the South Jetty of Indian River to do some dawn patrol fishing......

It was about 4:00 AM Black and Foggy as San Francisco and the tide was going out, which I found out presently by slipping and falling on the wet moss covered rocks out near the end of the jetty......that moss is worse than black ice........it is slippery when wet.....even with Sperry Topsiders...

Lucky for young Garbo I landed safely hard and flat on my back on the rocks instead of hitting the water and its rip tide.........

I mentally noted the moss issue and backed up fifty yards to safer footing.....did not catch no Rockfish that morning but did see the sun come up before the rest of America....

Moral is Drunks and Jetties are a bad mix, just like Drunks and Boats and Drunks and Autos........since the Nazi's took over Cape Hatteras the only safe place to drink and fish are the planks:beer:


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> It's bout like sheepshead fishing I think, you gotta hit it half a second before they bite and you should stick with Js


yea thats kinda what i thought too.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Plug said:


> That "nutty little inlet" is Indian River Inlet aka"IRI". With a 60' average depth shoaling up over a distance of less than 100 yds. to 15' at it's mouth and a current speed of 8 kts, it can be a real bear on an east wind ebb tide for boats. Not to mention more than a few rock rats have gotten swept off that low jetty and met their maker. However she's a fishy bitch... but you better be careful.
> 
> View attachment 9833





Oldmulletbreath said:


> That "nutty little Place" has a very special place in my heart, have not been there in a long long time, in the 60's it was one he11 of a fishin hole.


yea i remember know, tons of boats in the harbor? area? pretty harsh place, but idk what your talking about in the 60's. that place is still going strong. tautog for days, and people were throwing back 28 inch rockfish like it was a nothing. Oh its just another 28 inch rockfish, best to throw it back. Inlet is still loaded! 

i dont have boots but i stay safe haha thanks


----------

